# Celebrities that you can't stand



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

true, but keanu reeves is a hottie


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

*Chris Martin*
One of many things that annoys me about him is the stupid expression on his face in videos, always looking so overwhelmed. Perhaps, like me, he's astonished by the fact that such insipid music would be so popular.

*Ben Affleck*
Well I just plain don't like him.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Paris Hilton 

queen latifa (Not funny and very annoying)

colin farrell (he does the job, but I really don't like him)

Richard gere

Julia roberts 

Matthew McConaughey (his voice annoys the hell out of me, plus he is in a LOT of stupid movies)

Martin Lawrence (He is in a LOT of stupid movies)

Pretty much any rap "artist" when I hear them talking or rapping.



I'll add some more in later.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Paris Hilton shouldn't be considered a celebrity.

Other people I don't like
Cameron Diaz
Collin Ferrell
Will Ferrell
Quentin Tarantino :hide 
Jessica Simpson


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I would probably say Paris Hilton. She's everything that's wrong with popular culture with no redeeming virtues. She's not even good-looking in my opinion.

[edit]: You don't like Quentin Tarantino? How...I mean...er...never mind.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

My feelings for Paris Hilton can best be summed up with the following statement:
uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Robbie Williams! Just mentioning his name conjours up murderous thoughts.

Jamie Oliver (UK tv chef) ditto!

And many others. but I've worked myself up too much to carry on typing. :mum


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

wituckius said:


> Paris Hilton
> 
> queen latifa (Not funny and very annoying)
> 
> ...


I don't like Paris Hilton at all either. I like Queen Latifa. Colin Farrell is all right I think, but I don't like any of his movies that I have seen. I like Richard Gere in Pretty Woman and The Runaway Bride. I like Julia Roberts. Matthew McConaughey annoys me as well. I really like Martin Lawrence; I find him hilarious. Those are my opinions concerning the people you wrote about


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

There are hardly any celebrities that I like.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

moviefreak13 said:


> wituckius said:
> 
> 
> > Paris Hilton
> ...


You actually like Queen Latifah? :wtf Oh geez. There is no hope for you. :b I can understand the differences on the other celebrities, but Queen latifah? Good God, man.

:lol


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

so I'm going to agree with wituckius's post

EDIT: + Tyra Banks & Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

- People who are famous for being famous (there's more than ever before).

- People who have action figures of themselves.

Maybe that's too harsh, I don't _know _any celebrities.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

All of them.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Paris Hilton 
Cameron Diaz
those are the only two i can think of that i couldn't bare to watch in anything.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kathy Griffin. I absolutely CANNOT stand that woman. Watching and listening to her is comparable to scratching fingernails on a chalkboard. I'll also add Ashton Kutcher to the list. I'm sure I'll think of more to add later.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Ashton Kutcher, for two reasons. The first is that he called his show "Punk'd" and not "Punked", and the second because everytime I watch said show he's always jumping around and screaming like a moron. Just because you say something loudly, doesn't make it funny.

Oh, and I heard that fat woman from "The View" is Satan on earth, so I guess she gets a nod, as well.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I hate all of them. 

Except Bea Arthur of course, how can you hate someone with so much sass?!


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Julia Roberts

Russell Crowe


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Paris Hilton
Matt Dillon(always thought he was overrated)


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

rb27 said:


> Ashton Kutcher, for two reasons. The first is that he called his show "Punk'd" and not "Punked", and the second because everytime I watch said show he's always jumping around and screaming like a moron. Just because you say something loudly, doesn't make it funny.


 :agree


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

One that definitely comes to mind is Paris Hilton.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Orlando Bloom.

Am I the only one who thinks he's a rubbish actor?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Tara Reid bothers me, and every movie she's in sucks.. except for The Big Lebowski.


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

Nick Lachey

Becky, Steve Carell is awesome! Can't believe ya don't care for him.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

rb27 said:


> Ashton Kutcher, for two reasons. The first is that he called his show "Punk'd" and not "Punked", and the second because everytime I watch said show he's always jumping around and screaming like a moron. Just because you say something loudly, doesn't make it funny.


Pretty the same for me. I hate seeing him in interviews. Always trying too hard to be funny. but he fails miserably.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I forgot to mention:










I want to break his glasses.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

How could I have possibly forgotten Bono?!? He takes annoying to an all new level. Good catch :lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

zephyr wrote:



> There are hardly any celebrities that I like.


ditto


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

wow no one has said

Carrot Top.

Most annoying person known to man.and always leaves me thinking,how the **** did he get famous??sell his soul to Satan? Id cut him up with a chainsaw if I didnt feel a little bad for the guy.You know he has to be hating his life.... Ive never met a person who liked him so you know thats got to hit the ole self esteem in the balls.


----------



## Secretive (Feb 5, 2006)

Mary Hart god that woman annoys me so much and it's not the perkiness although that is annoying but she acts like she's this icon of journalist and the celebs are just as bad oh my I'm being interviewed by Mary Hart. BIG Deal. Also Bob Goen thank the Lord he's gone. Now to be honest I don't watch ET much I use to but they get on a story and just go on and on and on I mean is Angelica Jolie the only woman ever to have a baby!! 
Also like many here Paris Hilton she's famous for being famous .
P.Diddy another person who takes himself wayyyyyy to seriously. 
Kathy Griffin is also incredibly annoying. 
Star Jones I'll just leave it there cause there's just too much to be said.
I'm sure there are loads more allI can think of now but I'll come back when I do.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Jennifer Aniston. Just have a visceral distaste for her.


----------



## MandyGirl (Jul 12, 2005)

Paris Hilton...Brad Pitt....He is so full of himself!


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

aliensstolemyhappycells said:


> wow no one has said
> 
> Carrot Top.


 :lol Come on... Carrot Top can be really funny.

Annoying for me:

Kathy Griffin
Nick Lachey
Meredith Vieira
Barbara Walters
Regis Philbin


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

aliensstolemyhappycells said:


> wow no one has said
> 
> Carrot Top.
> 
> Most annoying person known to man.and always leaves me thinking,how the @#%$ did he get famous??sell his soul to Satan? Id cut him up with a chainsaw if I didnt feel a little bad for the guy.You know he has to be hating his life.... Ive never met a person who liked him so you know thats got to hit the ole self esteem in the balls.


have you seen him lately!?! He's been working out. he could kick your *** now! :afr

Id try to find a pic online but its too scary, i dont want to look at it again, ahhhh!!! :afr


----------



## RaveOn (Feb 5, 2006)

Pauly Shore is the worst.

I feel like taking a baseball bat to him!

How is it that this guy is still around?


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Most of them. There's something annoying about how people fawn all over Celebrities, like they're better than others just because they're on TV. What a joke.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

mechagirl said:


> have you seen him lately!?! He's been working out. he could kick your *** now! :afr
> 
> Id try to find a pic online but its too scary, i dont want to look at it again, ahhhh!!! :afr


I've seen it. His arms are HUGE! :lol


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

kikachuck said:


> mechagirl said:
> 
> 
> > have you seen him lately!?! He's been working out. he could kick your *** now! :afr
> ...


you mean....THIS PIC?


hehe


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

It confuses the senses. No one with that hair should be that big.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

LittleZion said:


> Most of them. There's something annoying about how people fawn all over Celebrities, like they're better than others just because they're on TV. What a joke.


Yeah, i feel that way too. I agree about Pauly Shore, i saw him on 'Family Guy' recently. Melissa and Joan rivers, definitely.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

Inane said:


> you mean....THIS PIC?
> 
> 
> hehe


:shock GAHHH!!!!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

uke
I clicked on the thumbnail and got the full size image. His pubic hair is showing uke *gouges out eyeballs*


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> uke
> I clicked on the thumbnail and got the full size image. His pubic hair is showing uke *gouges out eyeballs*


Oddly enough, after reading your post I clicked on the thumbnail. I sometimes worry myself...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Wilford Brimley. I'm sick of those "Liberty Medical" commercials. I really _don't_ care if Liberty will deliver diabetes testing supplies right to my door. I don't have diabetes!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

mechagirl said:


> Inane said:
> 
> 
> > you mean....THIS PIC?
> ...


I think I'm going to have nightmares. :shock


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Jessica Simpson
Tom Cruise (couch jumping and things it said regarding anti-depressants)
Jack Nicholson - I'm probably going to hell for this
Sandra Bullock 
Richard Simmons 
Lady for weight watchers
Fran Drescher
Kathy Griffin
Caroline Rhey


I can't believe someone said Chris Martin of Coldplay. He's hot!


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> uke
> I clicked on the thumbnail and got the full size image. His pubic hair is showing uke *gouges out eyeballs*


What? You don't think bright red pubes are hot?


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Most celebrities are annoying, because they believe they are more important than they are.

However, at the top of the list are the following:

Oprah Winfrey
Tom Cruise
Paris Hilton
Madonna
Richard Gere
Jennifer Anniston
Ashton Kutcher


That picture of Carrot Top reminds me of when Joe Piscopo's career went south, and he turned himself into a bodybuilder as well. Just scary.

Brian


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I didn't think it was possible for Carrot Top to become more hideous but he has proven me wrong. *shudder*

I really can't stand Heath Ledger. He's overtaking Russell Crowe in the "stars who take themselves too seriously" category. Dude, you act in films, you're not curing cancer. Get over yourself.


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

He's actually an athlete, but I can't STAND Terrel Owens.


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

All celebrities are crap.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

brimontz said:


> Most celebrities are annoying, because they believe they are more important than they are.
> 
> However, at the top of the list are the following:
> 
> ...


How could I forget Oprah Winfrey? JeeeeSUS

I agree with your list.


----------



## priceless advice (Aug 12, 2005)

kikachuck said:


> How could I have possibly forgotten Bono?!? He takes annoying to an all new level. Good catch :lol


I agree with you, I can't stand him.
Another one I can't stand is Kanye West. :mum


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Tom Cruise! I can't stand him!

I'm sorry Tom, but I'm not a "theton" and my god isn't "Zebu" or whatever it is his cult says. (scientology, but I'm sure you all know that)

I agree, Keanu Reeves is a terrible actor. I hated his "english" accent in Dracula lol.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Speaking of hateful celebrities:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11558581/


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

kanye west-he's just way to cocky, and claims he can be because of his "talent"... whatever.
paris hilton and jessica simpson-there are no words
oprah winfrey and bono-I know its wrong because they do so much good but, they are so self righteous it's ridiculous.
celebrities in general are not my favorite subject of interest


----------



## MandyGirl (Jul 12, 2005)

wituckius said:


> moviefreak13 said:
> 
> 
> > wituckius said:
> ...


I love Queen Latifah! For one she is a bigger lady than the rest of the celebs and she carries herself well! Thats what I admire her for and plus im a bigger person myself..She is funny too...and i loved her in last holiday! cute movie!


----------



## MandyGirl (Jul 12, 2005)

I hate Arnold Schwarzenegger !! Tom Arnold, his buddy, annoys the heck out of me!


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

James Gandolfini. Correction, "The Sopranos" more than him. 

(To paraphrase Lonelyguy, everything about the show is the "equivalent of nails on chalkboard")

Dennis Leary. Kathy Griffin. Howard Stern. Bill O'Reilly. Russell Crowe. Anne Coulter. 

uke


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Bette Midler
Vince Vaughn
Vin Diesel
Paris Hilton..does anyone here like her? :lol 
Jennifer Lopez
That guy from American Idol...Simon?
Hugh Grant
Ben Stiller
Will Smith...maybe it's just his movies I don't like...they're all crap.
Rosie O'Donnell
Ashton Kutcher
Ben Affleck_


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

crowe9999 said:


> James Gandolfini. Correction, "The Sopranos" more than him.
> 
> (To paraphrase Lonelyguy, everything about the show is the "equivalent of nails on chalkboard")
> 
> uke


*makes a 'Paulie Scowl' at the screen*


----------



## RaveOn (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a brother who works on a flight crew in corporate aviation. He told me a story about a pilot he is friends with. This pilot has crossed paths with thousands of celebrities because his job is to transport their pampered asses.

Of all his encounters with these 'Hollywood types' only two in his opinion were decent people. They were 'Tom Hanks and Danny Devito'.

He said the worse celebrity he encountered was Robert DeNiro. 'A complete a__hole!', according to him.


----------



## Fragilesoulkitten (Sep 19, 2005)

Jessica Simpson ( What the Hell is with the damn Pizza Hut commercial along with everything else!)
Sarah Michelle Geller ( I heard a rumour she's playing alice in the movie adaptation of American McGee's Alice! God I hope they're joking! :um )
Howard Stern (He's just Disgusting!)
Mariah Carey (think she's compleatly full of herself)
Clay Aiken (This guy shouldn't even BE a celebrity)

I'm sure there's more. I just can't think of them. :con


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

RaveOn said:


> Of all his encounters with these 'Hollywood types' only two in his opinion were decent people. They were 'Tom Hanks and Danny Devito'.


I'm not surprised abot Danny Devito being a nice guy. Whats not to love about a guy who eats mannacotti for thanksgiving.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Brad Pitt tops my list. :duck


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*irritating*

tyra banks is one of the worst

:mum


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Poeme said:


> Brad Pitt tops my list. :duck


Iknow! :mum , and am I the only one who doesn't find him all that attractive.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

The Hilton sisters / Nicole Ritchie

Lindsey Lohen

Tom Cruise

Jennifer Lopez

Can't think of any others.


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

Chuck Norris... man I have a love/hate relationship with ole Chuck.I cant turn down a Walker Texas Ranger episode just for cheese factor.and sometimes....omg... I actually like it. :afr


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> crowe9999 said:
> 
> 
> > James Gandolfini. Correction, "The Sopranos" more than him.
> ...


Whaddaya say we take crowe down to the docks and re-educate him?

There. I don't think he's gonna be bothering nobody no more.


----------



## sweetfemme (Feb 24, 2006)

LittleZion said:


> Most of them. There's something annoying about how people fawn all over Celebrities, like they're better than others just because they're on TV. What a joke.


 :agree


----------



## dawn416 (Mar 28, 2006)

Paris Hilton Paris Hilton Paris Hilton........did I mention Paris Hilton!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hugh Hefner 
Howard Stern
Paris Hilton
Jennifer Lopez
Pauly Shore
Kenny Chesney 
Heather Graham
Drew Barrymore
David Letterman
Carmen Electra
Penelope Cruz
Adam Sandler
Jennifer Love Hewitt 
Madonna
Kevin James
Jenny McCarthy
Janet Jackson
Carrot Top - both before & after

There are more, but can't think of them right now.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Veggie1 said:


> Hugh Hefner
> Howard Stern


Me neither!! :mum


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Agree with what you said in smiley language. :lol


----------



## pumpkin81 (Apr 2, 2006)

Eminem with his annoying voice,Tom Cruise, Usher, Jennifer Lopez. A friend of my brothers use to work for a limo company and he drove Usher around a few times. He said he was a jerk, which you could totally tell. Sandra Bullock rocks :banana .


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

I can't stand Michael Douglas. Even if it's a really good movie, I can't enjoy it if he has a staring role. The reason why? Well, purely for personal reasons. He's so tense and uptight! That's how my dad was growing up, and I swore I'd never be like that. My dad has bad social anxiety, and Michael Douglas reminds me of my father.

I also agree re: Howard Stern. I always hated that ****ing disgusting pig.

Now, am I the only person who actually likes Paris Hilton? Why do people hate her? I mean, I know she's no great role model or anything, but she never claimed to be anything other then a pillhead and a ****. I find she's pretty open about it, and doesn't apologize for it. I also like the way that she's technically not that beautiful in a traditional sense, but I find the way that she presents her self (just being who she is and not caring what other people think) makes her attractive and I find she's actually really pretty.

I imagine I'm going to get it from all the ladies on this one. :hide 

I never really wanted to meet any celebrities, but I wouldn't mind meeting her. Not even to try to sleep with her. I imagine she'd be fun to party with, and talk trash.


----------



## pumpkin81 (Apr 2, 2006)

living in darkness said:


> I mean, I know she's no great role model or anything, but she never claimed to be anything other then a pillhead and a ****. I find she's pretty open about it, and doesn't apologize for it.


Hm, I actually agree with you on that one.


----------



## Strychnyne (Mar 28, 2006)

God that Carrot Top pic is beyond hideous. *shudder*

My hate burns for Avril Lavgnrjha however you spell her stupid name. Thinks she's such a badass, punk rocker and had the nerve to compare herself to Sid Vicious. Just hate her face, her music, everything about her. Hope she gets eaten alive by rabid monkeys.

Jessica Simpson is also annoying, with that damn Pizza Hut commercial. What's with her mouth? She looks half retarded or something. 
Tom Cruise is complete tool, him and scientology can shove it.

Someone said Kanye West, yeah totally agree there. Can't stand people so full of themselves like he is. Makes me sick. uke


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

RACHEL RAY from the Food Network. Ick.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## work_in_progress (May 16, 2005)

Paris Hilton! & all those young girls in hollywood who are famous for absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

50 Cent
Eminem
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Howard Stern 
Kanye West :mum 
Mariah Carey



> Pretty much any rap "artist" when I hear them talking or rapping.


 :agree


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Sharon Stone
Howard Stern
The O'Reily factor guy
Madonna=fake fake fake. Like the new British accent btw.


----------



## pumpkin81 (Apr 2, 2006)

Strychnyne said:


> My hate burns for Avril Lavgnrjha however you spell her stupid name. Thinks she's such a badass, punk rocker and had the nerve to compare herself to Sid Vicious. Just hate her face, her music, everything about her. Hope she gets eaten alive by rabid monkeys.


I totally forgot about her. Yeah, I dislike her too.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

paris hilton is tops on my list that i dislike


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

pumpkin81 said:


> Strychnyne said:
> 
> 
> > My hate burns for Avril Lavgnrjha however you spell her stupid name. Thinks she's such a badass, punk rocker and had the nerve to compare herself to Sid Vicious. Just hate her face, her music, everything about her. Hope she gets eaten alive by rabid monkeys.
> ...


Have you seen pictures of her lately. She used to hate on Britney Spears all the time, but now she looks more like the old Britney than Britney does now. She's become another generic blonde.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

zombiesatemyhappycells said:


> Chuck Norris... man I have a love/hate relationship with ole Chuck.I cant turn down a Walker Texas Ranger episode just for cheese factor.and sometimes....omg... I actually like it. :afr


Have you ever been to this site: http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/.
I busted a gut laughing. 
Some gems:
-When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.
-Chuck Norris doesn't actually write books, the words assemble themselves out of fear.
-Chuck Norris doesn't churn butter. He roundhouse kicks the cows and the butter comes straight out.
-There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of creatures Chuck Norris has allowed to live.
-Outer space exists because it's afraid to be on the same planet with Chuck Norris.
-When Chuck Norris sends in his taxes, he sends blank forms and includes only a picture of himself, crouched and ready to attack. Chuck Norris has not had to pay taxes, ever.


----------



## Strychnyne (Mar 28, 2006)

emptybottle said:


> pumpkin81 said:
> 
> 
> > Strychnyne said:
> ...


Yeah pretty funny, she's become what she said she despises, what a joke.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Paris Hilton all the way.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

emptybottle said:


> zombiesatemyhappycells said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Norris... man I have a love/hate relationship with ole Chuck.I cant turn down a Walker Texas Ranger episode just for cheese factor.and sometimes....omg... I actually like it. :afr
> ...


:lol


----------



## Strychnyne (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh I forgot to add Carlos Mencia, everytime I'm watching South Park and his commercial comes on, I get the urge to kick him in the face. :twak 

He does this stupid noise like "DURRRR DURRR DURR", beyond annoying. How his show is still on or why people find him funny I have no idea.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

paris hilton
brad pitt


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Strychnyne said:


> Oh I forgot to add Carlos Mencia, everytime I'm watching South Park and his commercial comes on, I get the urge to kick him in the face. :twak
> 
> He does this stupid noise like "DURRRR DURRR DURR", beyond annoying. How his show is still on or why people find him funny I have no idea.


I know I hate him! :mum


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

microbe said:


> paris hilton
> brad pitt


Yes someone else doesn't like brad pitt, I thought I was alone :afr


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

gorbulas said:


> Paris Hilton all the way.


Why do so many people dislike her? I'm starting to feel kind of self conscious because I think she's pretty cool. There must be something terribly wrong with me.

:hide


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

inherits a couple hundred million for being a dumb *****? never holding a job or gonig to school? huge pop-culture icon? and for what, getting ****ed on tape...thanks.

gg birthright.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

microbe said:


> inherits a couple hundred million for being a dumb @#%$? never holding a job or gonig to school?


Well, there's a lot of famous people like that. The Bush twins for one. I'd much rather hang out with Paris then those two.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Paris Hilton
Tom Cruise


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Fragilesoulkitten said:


> Jessica Simpson ( What the Hell is with the @#$% Pizza Hut commercial along with everything else!)
> Sarah Michelle Geller ( I heard a rumour she's playing alice in the movie adaptation of American McGee's Alice! God I hope they're joking! :um )
> Howard Stern (He's just Disgusting!)
> Mariah Carey (think she's compleatly full of herself)
> ...


I agree with most of these. Jessica Simpson should be choke with those "dots right into you"!

Add Jennifer Lopez and Ray Liota (he just creaps me out!)
Tim Allen, Joe Rogan and I know theres more!


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Eminem
Paris Hilton
Sean Paul
50 cent
Britney Spears
Jessica Simpson
Ashley Simpson
Vin Diesel
Justin Timberlake
Jay Z
Kanye West
The Gotti kids on that dumb show... ****ing hand-feds...

There are too many to list... lots of annoying people out there :lol


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Szattam said:


> Eminem
> Paris Hilton
> Sean Paul
> 50 cent
> ...


In other words, just about every music awards show has you exploding at the TV set......


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I can understand the girls saying Paris Hilton, but every guy here who claims to hate her is fronting. You know as well as I do that you'd like to have dirty sex with her whilst that little dog was sitting in the corner watching.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

eh, no thanks. not her.

i used to hate joe rogan (fear factor guy right?). just looks and sounds like the biggest douche bag, but i heard him on a radio station once, and he's actaully really ****ing intelligent/intelectual.
i mean he has an isolation tank in his basement for meditation, self-awareness and stuff. CRAZY. also seemed very well versed and interested in brain chemistry, neuro-pharmacology, and psychoactives.


however... i respect him, but i still dislike him haha.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Argo said:


> In other words, just about every music awards show has you exploding at the TV set......


 :lol pretty much... I don't watch any music awards shows...



Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> I can understand the girls saying Paris Hilton, but every guy here who claims to hate her is fronting. You know as well as I do that you'd like to have dirty sex with her whilst that little dog was sitting in the corner watching.


 Gah! uke Thanks for assuming all guys share your tastes, but just cause a girl's a skanky **** won't automatically make every one of us wanna do her... not only does she look like an anorexic, wide jawed man who wears too much makeup, but she's a useless, dumb parasite who hasn't done **** that didn't benefit her own selfish *** in one way or another! :mum


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

amen.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Adding: Jon Lovitz - always annoying and never funny.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Veggie1 said:


> Adding: Jon Lovitz - always annoying and never funny.


Gilbert Gottfried says hi.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Ooh ooh! Tara Reid...
and Wilmer Valderrama and Chad Michael Murray.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> I can understand the girls saying Paris Hilton, but every guy here who claims to hate her is fronting. You know as well as I do that you'd like to have dirty sex with her whilst that little dog was sitting in the corner watching.


ewww


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> I can understand the girls saying Paris Hilton, but every guy here who claims to hate her is fronting. You know as well as I do that you'd like to have dirty sex with her whilst that little dog was sitting in the corner watching.


I've had no contact with the opposite sex, so every girl is great in my eyes. However, when you compare her to other celebrities, I just don't see much in Paris Hilton. I swear you can find cuter girls at a local mall. She's alright, certainly not ugly, but in no way is she the super model, jaw dropping woman some have described her to be.

But I do love her dog.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

rb27 said:


> I've had no contact with the opposite sex, so every girl is great in my eyes. However, when you compare her to other celebrities, I just don't see much in Paris Hilton. I swear you can find cuter girls at a local mall. She's alright, certainly not ugly, but in no way is she the super model, jaw dropping woman some have described her to be.


Isn't she only famous for being a rich girl who got a sex video leaked onto the internet?


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

blah. she is cancer.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Gilbert Gottfried says hi.


Add Gilbert Gottfried. Ahhh!


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Just about anyone that is a typical "TV Personality", famous for just about nothing. Jessica Simpson frustrates me because she is an incredibly talented singer who chose to sell out.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree with everyone who said Hugh Hefner. If that guy wasn't rich and famous all those 20 something celebrity wanna be women who fawn over him would just think of him as the creepy old pervert he is.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

sprinter said:


> I agree with everyone who said Hugh Hefner. If that guy wasn't rich and famous all those 20 something celebrity wanna be women who fawn over him would just think of him as the creepy old pervert he is.


true. :agree


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

alternativesong said:


> Just about anyone that is a typical "TV Personality", famous for just about nothing. Jessica Simpson frustrates me because she is an incredibly talented singer who chose to sell out.


Is it just me, or does she always have the exact same expression? She always looks like she's caught in headlights.

Paris Hilton is ghastly, of course. I don't know where this emaciated trend came from, but it's really unappealing.


----------



## RaveOn (Feb 5, 2006)

edit


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

paris hilton 

50 pennies short on his 9 holed condom

richard gere he puts gerbils up his *** 

forgot about uhh whats his name.. some pornstar with a huge wang
tom cruise (OMG DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING) :lol 

Howard Stern, he seems like an intelligent person once in a blue moon but just a pure pig like a previous poster said

Honestly, I agree with pretty much with everyone on what celebrity they don't like. Either that or i hate like 99.9% of them by default just because I see their stupid asses flaunting themselves on my programs everyday during the DREADED commercials.

Hell, ya know what? the only one that could save all those other loser talentless maggotbag celebrities from eternal damnation in hell is possibly Robin Williams or Ray Liota


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

can you believe i'm still lmfao after seeing that carrot top monstrosity? never laughed so hard in my life. priceless.


----------



## Strychnyne (Mar 28, 2006)

shell of a man said:


> Steve Martin. What is it about this knob? How does someone like him get a gig as an actor? Has he EVER been in a good movie?


I liked him in The Jerk, but he's made poor movie choices nowdays.


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

Steve Martin had his day, but he's really wallowing. He and Eddie Murphy must hang out together or something-a club for SNL has-beens?


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

I am going to start a new thread called: Celebrities that can't stand you. 

I just need to meet some celebrities first! :banana


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

living in darkness said:


> I am going to start a new thread called: Celebrities that can't stand you.
> 
> I just need to meet some celebrities first! :banana


David Cassidy tried to stab me with a screwdriver once. True story.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, ever since last year, Tom Cruise has made me wince. :x


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

rb27 said:


> David Cassidy tried to stab me with a screwdriver once. True story.


:lol Dude, I can't stop laughing. I believe you, I just find that so funny!


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

rb27 said:


> David Cassidy tried to stab me with a screwdriver once. True story.


That man is a menace. Was this at the time of the Partridge Family killings?

Oh, and I met Leonard Nimoy once. Nice guy.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Mr_Twig said:


> rb27 said:
> 
> 
> > David Cassidy tried to stab me with a screwdriver once. True story.
> ...


Nah, we were both in line at McDonald's and they only had one Egg McMuffin left, for some reason. It turned into a big thing, you know it how it goes. I just wonder where he got the screwdriver from?


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

rb27 said:


> Nah, we were both in line at McDonald's and they only had one Egg McMuffin left, for some reason. It turned into a big thing, you know it how it goes. I just wonder where he got the screwdriver from?


A wise man once told me to never come between a Partridge and his McMuffin.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

The only celebrity I ever liked was Chris Farley. The rest of them I wish came with an expiration date that was up after 6 months.


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

Futures said:


> The only celebrity I ever liked was Chris Farley. The rest of them I wish came with an expiration date that was up after 6 months.


Oh man I can't believe I totally forgot about chris farley, he was the greatest. Sounds like a good idea, the expiration date thing


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Mr_Twig said:


> A wise man once told me to never come between a Partridge and his McMuffin.


 :lol Thats as good advice as ever I've heard.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks to the magic of time travel, the respective inventors of the claw hammer, the railroad spike and the .44 Magnum pistol all had this man's face firmly in mind.

They knew that on a May evening in the late twentieth century, an heroic saviour would spring into the world and eventually grow up to use said creations for their intended purpose.


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

roflmao, short but sweet story.


----------



## ImShy (Apr 20, 2006)

Jessica Simpson and her sister because they're just annoying. Annd Jennifer Anniston, her facial expression always seem sarcastic when she tries to do dramatic acting and it really annoys me.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

David Spade - Yuck. This thing has his own show now? Sheesh!


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

What I want to know is why no one has mentioned nicolas cage yet? He's possibly the most annoying actor I can ever possibly imagine IMO. Some questions are never meant to be answered it seems.


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

Veggie1 said:


> David Spade - Yuck. This thing has his own show now? Sheesh!


That thing makes money sitting on his *** making fun of every celebrity now. Sounds like a great job .


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mehhalic said:


> Veggie1 said:
> 
> 
> > David Spade - Yuck. This thing has his own show now? Sheesh!
> ...


 Yes it does, but you'd think they could've found somebody less annoying to do that. Cannot stand the little upchucked fur ball. No offense to cats everywhere. :lol


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Veggie1 said:


> Mehhalic said:
> 
> 
> > Veggie1 said:
> ...


I'm glad somebody dislikes David "Smeagol" Spade as much as I do. He's truly shamed the honorable, rodent-killing predator we call the weasel.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Oprah (She is so full of herself and her fans are maniacs) 
Jay Leno
Black Eyed Peas uke 
Anyone on MTV
Ryan Seacrest(GO AWAY!!! PLEASE!!!!)
Cast of The OC
Paris Hilton
Kevin Federline(Talentless SOB)
Bill O'Reilly :x

Edit: That guy who hosts America's Funniest Home Videos. Don't know his name but I want to punch him in the face. And Rachel Ray.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

rb27 said:


> I just wonder where he got the screwdriver from?


Maybe there was some malfunction on board the bus and he was all ready to get to work on fixing it -only wanted to eat some breakfast first, and then another hungry guy had the nerve to try and take the last egg mcmuffin! I can't believe he did that to you, though. You should have whipped out one of the plastic forks and had at it. :lol


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

weatherman said:


> Oprah (She is so full of herself and her fans are maniacs)
> Jay Leno
> Black Eyed Peas uke
> Anyone on MTV
> ...


 :lol He is extremely annoying!


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

bob saget? OPRAH?!?1 roflmao


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Bob Saget (the dad on Full House) still exists? I thought he'd departed to some other dimension of mediocrity so some other dork could host America's "Funniest" Home Videos. I looked it up (I have nothing better to do), and apparently the new guy is some schlub named Tom Bergeron.

If that show's still on, it's no wonder people are getting dumber.


----------



## lac24 (May 10, 2006)

cameron diaz, tim robbins and susan surandon, paris hilton, lindsey lohan, jessica and what's her face simpson, hillary and what's her face duff, wilmer valderama, tom cruise and kaite holmes, brad pitt and angelina jolie, mischa barton, kirsten dunst, jennifer lopez.. that's the main ones i think


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

VelvetElvis said:


> Bob Saget (the dad on Full House) still exists? I thought he'd departed to some other dimension of mediocrity so some other dork could host America's "Funniest" Home Videos. I looked it up (I have nothing better to do), and apparently the new guy is some schlub named Tom Bergeron.
> 
> If that show's still on, it's no wonder people are getting dumber.


His main source of nourishment is from feeding upon his own crotch, so he still exists but just don't know where and why.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Mehhalic said:


> VelvetElvis said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Saget (the dad on Full House) still exists? I thought he'd departed to some other dimension of mediocrity so some other dork could host America's "Funniest" Home Videos. I looked it up (I have nothing better to do), and apparently the new guy is some schlub named Tom Bergeron.
> ...


He must not get much nourishment, then.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

I see Bob Saget on tv every now and then. Doesn't seem to be doing anything important though.


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

weatherman said:


> I see Bob Saget on tv every now and then. Doesn't seem to be doing anything important though.


Living in obscurity and off your own feces isn't exactly important, but hey, what can ya do.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Bob saget seems like a nice guy. Loved full house in all it's wholesome goodness.


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Melusine said:


> Bob saget seems like a nice guy. Loved full house in all it's wholesome goodness.


Bob Saget & Dave Coulier were on the Adam Carolla Show recently. Those guys have a _very_ dirty sense of humor, which i find helarious, especially since they were on such clean wholesome shows like Full House, AFV and America's Funniest People.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Chewie33 said:


> Melusine said:
> 
> 
> > Bob saget seems like a nice guy. Loved full house in all it's wholesome goodness.
> ...


Yes they do. The first time I ever saw Bob Saget doing stand up I was shocked. :shock Full House just hasn't been the same since.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

weatherman said:


> Chewie33 said:
> 
> 
> > Melusine said:
> ...


OMG. I have to see this, does anyone have a quote of his show or something. This is actually kind of disturbing since I loved Full House as a kid. :um


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Some friend, an actor or comedian, of Bob Saget's was doing an interview a few years back, and talked about how Bob Saget was really very different from the character he played on Full House. He said he was really very funny and not wholesome like that character. I haven't seen him like that on anything myself, yet. 

They did a TV movie years ago about his relationship with his sister, who died from a horrid progressive disease. Can't think what it's called, but it sort of turns your body into 'stone'. He wasn't just warm and fuzzy with her, he used humor constantly to cope, for her and himself, and she seemed to like it and was tough, according to the bio pic. 

Just some virtually useless trivia I remember. Can't remember my own life, though.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Veggie1 said:


> Some friend, an actor or comedian, of Bob Saget's was doing an interview a few years back, and talked about how Bob Saget was really very different from the character he played on Full House. He said he was really very funny and not wholesome like that character. I haven't seen him like that on anything myself, yet.
> 
> They did a TV movie years ago about his relationship with his sister, who died from a horrid progressive disease. Can't think what it's called, but it sort of turns your body into 'stone'. He wasn't just warm and fuzzy with her, he used humor constantly to cope, for her and himself, and she seemed to like it and was tough, according to the bio pic.
> 
> Just some virtually useless trivia I remember. Can't remember my own life, though.


He sounds like a cool guy, I can stand Bob. :stu


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

tewstroke said:


> Veggie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Some friend, an actor or comedian, of Bob Saget's was doing an interview a few years back, and talked about how Bob Saget was really very different from the character he played on Full House. He said he was really very funny and not wholesome like that character. I haven't seen him like that on anything myself, yet.
> ...


Yeah...I was unneccessarily cruel-until now I didn't know he did anything besides Full House and Home Videos. I hear he did an incredibly raunchy performance in The Aristocrats. Sorry Bob. I hope he can forgive me. John Stamos is still a dork, though.

Now, David Spade on the other hand...should have been buried alongside the much more talented Chris Farley...like how the slaves were buried alongside the pharaohs. I have yet to meet_ anyone_ who likes David Spade.


----------



## ShyTeacher (Mar 14, 2006)

Star Jones
Dr. Phil - do people really need him to tell them the obvious?
Sarah Jessica Parker
Rosie O'Donnell
Bill O'Reily
The girl called "New York" on Flavor of Love, lol! I can't believe I just admitted I watched that!


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

ShyTeacher said:


> Dr. Phil - do people really need him to tell them the obvious?


Yes, yes they do


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

I actually dislike Sean Hannity more than Bill O'Reilly-O'Reilly is almost entertaining, and Rush Limbaugh is just a joke. But Ann Coulter takes the cake as the world's most evil political commentator-she belongs in an Evil Dead movie.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

ShyTeacher said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker


I love her! I just started watching Sex and The City this year (the re-runs) and I couldn't believe that i had been missing it when it was still on. It's a really amazing show.

Although i have to admit that I don't find her very attractive and don't see why they hype up her good looks. I think people are just taken with her because she has a certain presence about her. Regardless, she plays Carrie superbly!


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Is charlton heston considerd a celebrity?

I ain't anti-guns(i own a few). i know i shouldn't get my facts from micheal moore movies but the words came from his own mouth (bowling for columbine). Him and his veiws are ridiculous.


oh yea, would anyone wanna put money on wheather he is a racist or not? :lol


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

AdamCanada said:


> Is charlton heston considerd a celebrity?
> 
> I ain't anti-guns(i own a few). i know i shouldn't get my facts from micheal moore movies but the words came from his own mouth (bowling for columbine). Him and his veiws are ridiculous.
> 
> oh yea, would anyone wanna put money on wheather he is a racist or not? :lol


He has alzheimer's, and so is pretty much off his rocker. I feel sort of sorry for him. As for being a racist, his political beliefs are all over the place, or at least they used to be. He marched with Martin Luther King, Jr. in the sixties, and campaigned for Kennedy. He was a lot more vocal with his conservative causes, probably 'cause of his membership in the NRA. Seemed like a decent guy back in the day though.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Giada De Laurentiis from the Food Network. I have had just about enough of her.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Farren said:


> Anna Nicole Smith


Hehe-she's a joke. I don't understand why Trimspa (or whatever it is) wanted her as a mascot. Infamy, perhaps?


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Jay Leno. Letterman is so much better.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Lindsey Lohan. I don't know why, but she just ticks me off. And of course the Paris/Nicole duo. They are just too rich and snobby for their own good. And the dude that hosts "Good Eats" on the food network.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Michael Rappaport.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

my obvious pick would be tom cruise...time for an intervention?

also Jerry Seinfeld blows and i always thought his show was a bit racist in an insidious way. when he first came on tv over 10 yrs ago i thought the novel style was funny and refreshing but after a couple of seasons i started getting nauseous.

yes, i agree with everyone who about Paris Hilton...she is not even a legitimate celebrity anyway.

btw, to the person who said they've never met anyone who likes David Spade...i confess...i like him. well, i don't like him so much but i loved the show Just Shoot Me!


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

weatherman said:


> Jay Leno. Letterman is so much better.


 :agree


----------



## lisa126 (May 30, 2006)

Not sure if anyone metioned him already, but I absolutely cannot stand Simon Cowell. The reason I stopped watching American Idol was because of him. I know its his job to critize people's singing, but putting people down and making fun of their weight? That's pushing it a bit far. He reminds me of people I've known over the years who just enjoy putting people down, he makes my stomach turn.

Other than that I'd have to agree on Tom Cruise ( I really liked him until he went sorta off the deep end) and bradgelina


----------



## lisa126 (May 30, 2006)

weatherman said:


> Jay Leno. Letterman is so much better.


How can you say that? Leno rocks! Letterman is annoying. :hide


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

lisa126 said:


> Other than that I'd have to agree on Tom Cruise ( I really liked him until he went sorta off the deep end) and bradgelina


I don't really care about either Pitt or Jolie personally, but it is annoying how they've morphed into a single organism through the press. Everytime I hear it, I imagine "Brangelina" as a giant green blob with both of their heads sprouting off the sides. Look out! It's Brangelina!


----------



## lisa126 (May 30, 2006)

VelvetElvis said:


> lisa126 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really care about either Pitt or Jolie personally, but it is annoying how they've morphed into a single organism through the press. Everytime I hear it, I imagine "Brangelina" as a giant green blob with both of their heads sprouting off the sides. Look out! It's Brangelina!


LOL That's funny! It does sound like that the way they morph their names together. I just find it really annoying too how everyone is making such a big deal over her having a baby...likes she's the only one in the world who ever had a child. Come on! Give me a break! I for one could care less how this child looks.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

lisa126 said:


> weatherman said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Leno. Letterman is so much better.
> ...


I cannot stand Leno at all. I don't find him the slightest bit funny. I look forward to him leaving and Conan taking his place. I also dislike that guy after Letterman. I can't think of his name right now but he is really annoying.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Michael Moore would be at the top of my list...
Oprah....
Howard Stern....
Jane Fonda....
Roger Clemens...
Terell Owens....
Demi Moore....
All Rap singers....


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

weatherman said:


> lisa126 said:
> 
> 
> > weatherman said:
> ...


Leno blows. He steals a lot of his material from Howard Stern -- things like Jay Walking and taking audio books and piecing them together to make humorous bits. Jay was much better when he was just a stand-up, as he was a lot edgier. Not to mention hiring Stuttering John as his announcer.

Craig Fergeson (sp?) is on after Letterman. He used to be Drew Carey's boss on "The Drew Carey Show."

Brian


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

ShyFX said:


> brimontz said:
> 
> 
> > weatherman said:
> ...


CONAN OWNS YOUR SOUL. :cig


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

tewstroke said:


> ShyFX said:
> 
> 
> > brimontz said:
> ...


CONAN OWNS YOUR SOUL. :cig[/quote:433bd]

Conan is the only one I ever watch. There's just something hypnotic about it. opcorn


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't stand David Letterman. 
Early Letterman, current Letterman; it doesn't matter.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

http://server6.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=thing w2heads.JPG

This is an "artist's" rendering of what the beast known as "Brangelina" may look like, slapped together by me using Microsoft Paint. "Brangelina" is believed to have been created by the tabloid media, possibly in an underground lab or something. So far, it only feeds on attention and goats, but those lips on the larger head look deadly.

And a possible photo of their super-powerful space baby:

http://www.westernstage.org/BatBoy/images/BBpic_bw.jpg


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

VelvetElvis said:


> http://server6.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=thing w2heads.JPG
> 
> This is an "artist's" rendering of what the beast known as "Brangelina" may look like, slapped together by me using Microsoft Paint. "Brangelina" is believed to have been created by the tabloid media, possibly in an underground lab or something. So far, it only feeds on attention and goats, but those lips on the larger head look deadly.
> 
> ...


 :lol That baby WILL give me nightmares.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Brandy - she's been annoying to me almost since day one - she just rubbed me the wrong way as one of those "kid stars" who can't get over themselves. I mean many stars may live in a delusional bubble but she just makes it _so_ obvious. But I guess you can't blame only her - I mean look at who raised her. How can you expect her to be well-grounded when her own mother doesn't seem to be? Her mom seems like an obsessed stage mom who wanted to make her children stars for her own glory. And why is Brandy still trying to look all sweet and innocent, like she's 12? Does she think that's cute?! Then again, maybe she really is that immature and/or she's just not that bright.

Mike Wallace - I don't know if he's a "celebrity" like Lindsay Lohan or someone like that, but I can't stand this 60 Minutes reporter. He often gives off this supercilious, jugmental air as he's interviewing folks - I find myself glaring at the t.v. screen whenever's he's on. He just has this arrogant way of questioning folks - I can't stand him. And you'd think that I'd have an empathetic connection w/ him because he has been public about suffering from depression - but the way he comes across just cancels all that.

Vivica Fox annoys me.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Nobody mentioned Geraldo Rivera. I figure it's time I did.


----------



## MidNight (May 2, 2004)

I can't stand Paris Hilton! she needs to eat something... uke


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

kintrovert said:


> Mike Wallace - I don't know if he's a "celebrity" like Lindsay Lohan or someone like that, but I can't stand this 60 Minutes reporter. He often gives off this supercilious, jugmental air as he's interviewing folks - I find myself glaring at the t.v. screen whenever's he's on. He just has this arrogant way of questioning folks - I can't stand him. And you'd think that I'd have an empathetic connection w/ him because he has been public about suffering from depression - but the way he comes across just cancels all that.


I completely agree. Mike Wallace makes me crazy. He was on with Larry King a while back and he seemed very pompous and arrogant to me. Fortunately he won't be on 60 Minutes much longer. Not a big fan of Leslie Stahl either.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Mariah Carey. I am so sick of that damn Pepsi commerical.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Nancy Grace. Yeeesh. What a tool.


----------



## ShyTeacher (Mar 14, 2006)

John Stossel, most of what he reports is totally biased, he doesn't show both sides of the issue


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

ShyTeacher said:


> John Stossel, most of what he reports is totally biased, he doesn't show both sides of the issue


I can understand that one. He kinda has it in for school teachers, especially public ones :lol


----------



## Secretive (Feb 5, 2006)

Richard Simmons annoys the hell out of me he's just too too much
George W. Bush where do I start
Collin farrell thinks he's something he's not
Usher arrogant
P. Diddy full of himself completely
Bill O'Reilley one of those people who think he always right and no one else is entitled to an opinion 
Nancy Grace don't like her in the face way
Jessie Jackson he pops up anywhere there is a camera 
Tom Cruise don't need to explain that one
Kevin Federline famous for marrying a celebrity
Ryan Seacrest big deal
Teri Hatcher tired seeing her face
Mariah Carey living in the past
Howard Stern a truly repulsive human being
Val Kilmer full of himself
Kathie Lee Gifford annoying
Tara Reid sad
Anna Nicole Smith sad
Grethen Wilson fail to see the big deal
Cojo annoying so annoying
Victoria & David Beckham don't get their fame
Tony Harris on CNN he's so annoying thinks he's a star (he is on the anchor desk on the weekend) 

oprah I don't hate her but it annoys me that she don't let people talk and is like the Queen of America


----------



## Birchpath (Jan 3, 2005)

I agree with most of everyone's lists except maybe Queen Latifah and Alton Brown and Pink.

And if you are going to bash Paris, PLEASE add Nicole Ritchie to the mix. She also is a spoiled, over-hyped **** on wheels and looks like a human Pez dispenser. 

Lindsay Lohan is a press junkie that works when she can fit it into her busy event schedule. 

Emma Watson is a beautiful girl, and she knows it. Its a shame she hasn't realized her limitations as an actor.

Gwenyth Paltrow will never be her mother in talent or class. She needs to get over herself. Apparently she and Madonna have been taking lessons from the same "10 easy lessons to sounding like a wannabe Brit" dialect coach.

Simon Cowel (htf you spell it) Im betting was the kid who got shoved into trash cans at school. Now as an adult, instead of finding sympathy for others, chooses to get his sadistic jollies by humiliation and cruelty to others. The abused becomes the abuser??

And finally....Pierce Brosnan! Met him, was NOT as impressed with him as he seemed to be of himself. You know how we always wonder what people think of us when we walk away? I got to hear a few of his choice words about people who came up to talk to him. Not pretty.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Brittany Murphy-too giggly. And will somebody please feed her?


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

weatherman said:


> Brittany Murphy-too giggly. And will somebody please feed her?


Emaciated women are, for some reason, "in" now. I guess somebody out there finds protruding ribs sexy.


----------



## shoegazer (Aug 28, 2004)

sorry, changed my mind about posting this message.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

In other words, attractive people? I don't see how half of the people you mentioned deserve any hate


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Nicholas Cage, I just can't take him seriously.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

What about Kelly Rippa of Regis And Kelly? I see her every morning when my mom has it on. My mom has been watching Regis and Kathy Lee/Kelly for a long time, but fortunately not religiously.


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Jimmy Fallon. I hate seeing him "hit on" starlets at the MTV Movie Awards. Speaking of that, is that "Billy Bush" guy still working? Even in terms of celebrity reporters, he sucked-he was constantly drooling over actresses at the Oscars. 

I also second Carlos Mencia-offensive stuff is only funny if there's a point. That's the difference between him and say, Lenny Bruce or George Carlin. Other than the fact that I think they're funny.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Atomic said:


> Nicholas Cage, I just can't take him seriously.


You know, I have this thing with Nicholas Cage too. I wouldn't say I 'hate' him, I just don't think much of his on screen presence. He always seems out of place in the rolls that he is playing. It has gotten to the point where I won't even go see any of his movies just because he is in them. I may make an exception for the 9-11 movie though.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sean William Scott
Owen Wilson

It's not so that I can't stand _them_, because I've never payed any attention to them, really. I simply can't stand any of their films.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Hikky said:


> Kevin Smith
> Carlos Mencia
> Most musicians (namely emo and indie musicians)


I can't stand them either, esp. Carlos and Kevin, I don's find any of Kevin Smith's movie funny and he just seems perverted.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm starting to get sick of the stupid comedy-romance movies with the "Frat Pack", you know, movies like Anchorman, Old School, Wedding Crashers, Talladega Nights, You, Me, and Dupree, etc.

They're just NOT funny!


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

WinterDave said:


> Michael Moore would be at the top of my list...
> Oprah....
> Howard Stern....
> Jane Fonda....
> ...


Same here regarding Michael Moore being at the top of my list. Howard Stern, Jane Fonda, and Terrell Owens certainly get honorable mention.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i concur about letterman...he had never been very funny but ever since he moved to CBS it was so embarrassingly bad that i can't believe it's still on the air. I guess that proves that brand and hype really are everything.

actually i think all the talk show hosts are dislikable except for Leno who's just boring.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Tom Cruise
Paris Hilton
Nicole Ritchie
Angelina Jolie
Brad Pitt
Anna Nicole Smith
Mel Gibson
Oprah
Tyra

Can't stand any of them.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

^ I can't stand Brad(who isn't that goodlooking in my opinion) nor Angelina. Why does everyone like them so much, they aren't that good.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Does a band count as a celebrity? Panic at the disco sounds like an even crappier version of Fall out Boy.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

Geraldo Rivera is way at the top of my list of "Why is he/she/it so popular and a successful celebrity?" 
Paris Hilton is definitely next to Cry-Me-A-Fake-Geraldo-Rivera.
Ben Affleck is a callous oaff.
Kobe Bryant is over-rated and annoyingly cocky (thinks he's better than MJ).

That's all I can think of for now...


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Pretty much all of them.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Tyra Banks(I understand your problems,but I just have to talk about myself and not you kind of thing :flush )

Jessica Simpson,Paris Hilton and all those blonde bimbos..

Robbie Williams..I just want to choke him..And he thinks he is soo good looking..Yeah right..

Justin Timberlake..

Celine Dion..Makes me want to uke when I hear her songs..


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

I think for me it'd be much easier to make a list of celebrities whom I DON'T want to see racked and stoned to death. But now that I think about it, no one is really coming to mind off the top of my head. Hmmm.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll probably catch flak for this, but Dane Cook :hide
I've seen some of his stand up and I think I've given him a fair chance, but as hard as I've tried I just can't find anything funny about him. The few times I've seen him I never once broke a smile but instead was left scratching my head wondering what the hell is supposed to be funny about this guy? :con


----------



## Lilangel27 (Oct 6, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'll probably catch flak for this, but Dane Cook :hide
> I've seen some of his stand up and I think I've given him a fair chance, but as hard as I've tried I just can't find anything funny about him. The few times I've seen him I never once broke a smile but instead was left scratching my head wondering what the hell is supposed to be funny about this guy? :con


I actually liked some of the things by Dane Cook......I do see what your getting at. Every comedian can't be funny to everyone =0)


----------



## child of bodom (Jan 15, 2007)

Paris hilton simply because she is a waste of space and doesnt deserve all that fame and money


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I really don't like any celebrities but I can't stand Oprah and Paris Hilton.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Invisible_girl said:


> Tyra Banks(I understand your problems,but I just have to talk about myself and not you kind of thing :flush )
> 
> Jessica Simpson,Paris Hilton and all those blonde bimbos..
> 
> ...


I like Timberlake. but

I cannot stand Tyra, very irritating. and the Simpson sisters and Hilton can go very far away I will be very happy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Rosie O'Donnel or whatever her ugly name is. :lol


----------

